# How soon you need to travel to Canada after getting PR (migration Visa)



## psmaan1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello All,
Thanks for this platform as it has helped and still helping a lot of people to clear their doubts about different immigrations programs.

I have been searching for a question but did not get any satisfactory answer yet.
First, How much time it takes to get a Visa once your are invited through Express Entry and you have submitted your application along with all documents and fees. 

And, after you are issued Visa, how soon you have you to travel to Canada. Is there any restrictions in this regard. For example, Australia issue a e-Visa for PR which you need to get stamped in Australia within 6 months. So, you have to travel to AUS with in 6 months once your VISA is processed. 

Best of Luck Pals.. for your endeavours..
Regards,


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

1.You can hope to get the visa within 3 months after filing your case.

2.Your passport will be stamped with a visa and you must enter Canada within the validity of the visa ( Normally 6 to 9 months) and apply for a PR card.


----------

